# PLS?



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

What does the PLS stand for?


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

People loving slingshots?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you mean PFS ? Pickle fork shooter


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes, PFS! Thanks treefork. Looks like they'd be easy to make. Might be difficult to use without bruising a digit or two. Have to look into that. Again, thanks!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

ol'school42 said:


> Yes, PFS! Thanks treefork. Looks like they'd be easy to make. Might be difficult to use without bruising a digit or two. Have to look into that. Again, thanks!


Yes there is a technique to using these things . You may want to research and understand before you jump in .


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Just made a PFS. Got some leather tonight and will make a pouch tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks Treefork, I'm checking out the methods on this forum and utube before I try the PLS. I've scars on this 73 year old body as remembrances of being a tad too hasty with things. Instant gradification & all that BS. Again, thanks.


----------

